# Color Etrex Vista ??



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi guys,

Hopefully someone can help. 

Has anyone heard any pros or cons regarding the new Color Garmin etrex vista?

I know the unit is very new, but i thought i'd ask before i purchased. I already have the original etrex vista and i love it, but the definition and clarity of a color display is very tempting.

The new color unit is suppose to have a better battery life.

Is there an added drag on a units battery with a color display???? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated!!!!

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------

